# Problem mit PyQt

## blasphemer

nabend,

hab mir nen hp drucker zugelegt der von hplip unterstuetzt wird, nun wollte ich nach dieser anleitung:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HPLIP#Required_Components

hplip auf mein gentoo system installieren, jedoch bekomm ich immer folgende fehlermeldung:

```

emerge -av hplip

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3  USE="doc examples -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.5  USE="X doc scanner tk" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/hplip-2.7.10  USE="X doc ppds scanner snmp -fax -minimal -parport" 0 kB 

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching

>>> Emerging (1 of 3) dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 to /

 * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/work/PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.3 ...

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "configure.py", line 31, in <module>

    import sipconfig

ImportError: No module named sipconfig

make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.  Schluss.

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.3.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/build.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   PyQt-3.17.3.ebuild, line   45:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/PyQt-3.17.3/temp/build.log'.

```

So wie es aussieht liegts wohl an dem sipconfig modul, ich hab sip installiert ich habs auch schon zichmal neuisntalliert jedoch bekomm ich immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung.

Koennt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644996.html

Huhu blasphemer!

:) Vielleicht ist ja einfach nur dein Mausrad kaputt oder du stehst auch nicht auf diese "Schnellsuche" in diesem Forum.

Aber es gibt ja noch die Möglichkeit Google dazu zu überreden dieses Forum zu durchsuchen, einfach site:$URL eingeben!

```
Problem Python-Qt site:forums.gentoo.org
```

Ach und mit dem strg + f kann man in den meisten Browsern eine Suchfunktion öffnen, mit der man den aktuellen Inhalt durchsuchen kann.

Naja jedenfalls hoffe ich der Link dort oben wird dir weiterhelfen.

Grüße!

----------

## franzf

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644996.html
> 
> Naja jedenfalls hoffe ich der Link dort oben wird dir weiterhelfen.

 

Grundsätzlich sind das zwei verschiedene Probleme. Im oben verlinkten Thread hagelte es ja Tonnenweise undefined references was mit revdep-rebuild zu lösen sein sollte, hier tritt der Fehler bereits beim Import von "sipconfig" auf.

Grundsätzlich ist es aber interessant welche Versionen du einsetzt von

dev-lang/python (alle, da evtl. sowohl 2.4 als auch 2.5-er Slot installiert sind)

dev-python/sip

Hast du vielleicht ein python-upgrade von 2.4 nach 2.5 gefahren und noch kein python-updater gemacht?

Grüße

Franz

----------

## ChrisJumper

Sorry, ich wollte nicht unhöflich sein. Aber ich hatte vor  genau die Selbe Meldung und verwendete

dev-python/sip-4.7.3 mit dev-python/pyqt 3.17.3

Daraufhin hab ich in dem genannten Thread diesen Satz gelesen:

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Sag mal welche Version von dev-python/sip du installiert hast?
> 
> Denn die 4.7.3 will nicht mit PyQt-3.17.3, dagegen die 4.7.1 nicht mit PyQr-3.17.4

 

Und nach einem 

```
# echo "dev-python/PyQt" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge dev-python/PyQt
```

Hat alles wunderbar geklappt.

----------

## blasphemer

oehm jor also ich hab das ganze forum schon durchforstet und nichts brauchbares fuer diesen fehler gefunden, ebenfalls habe ich google auch schon befragt und auch nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Ich habe, was ich ganz klar sagen muss, aus eigener dummheit einfach mal python deinstalliert, bis dato wusste ich nur leider nich das emerge ohne python nicht leauft. So dann hab ich die aktuellste Version(Python-2.5.1) von python ausem netz geladen und compiled und installiert.

Jedoch hat emerge danach immer noch nich funktioniert, also hab ich die /usr/local/bin/python nach /usr/bin/ kopiert, danach hat emerge wieder funktioniert. als ich dann hplip installieren wollte, wollte er die version 2.4.* installieren, was ich ihn auch machen lassen hab. 

Haette ich das nich tun duerfen? 

Oder gibt es eine moeglichkeit die version die ich selber compiled und installiert hab wieder runter zu schmeissen?

Aufjdenfall kam danach immer noch die Fehlermeldung, danach habe ich ein revdep-rebuild durchgefuehrt und dort hat er bloss nen problem mit nem quicktime lib "repariert".

Danach hat die installation von PyQt immer noch nicht funtkioniert.

Und das ist auch der aktuellste Stand der dinge!

dev-python/PyQt ~x86

habe ich zu der package.keywords datei hinzugefuegt hat aber trotzdem nichts genuetzt ...

----------

## franzf

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> Ich habe, was ich ganz klar sagen muss, aus eigener dummheit einfach mal python deinstalliert, bis dato wusste ich nur leider nich das emerge ohne python nicht leauft.

 

Aus solchen Fehlern wird man klüger. Ergo bist du da ein Stückchen klüger als ich  :Wink: 

Zum Thema:

emerge läuft ohne Python nicht da emerge in python geschrieben ist! Dann hast du leider auch hier nach dem falschen gesucht, python deinstalliert als keywords und schon findet man sogar einen Thread im deutschen Forum.

Da du aber wahrscheinlich eh schon auf glühenden Kohlen sitzt, hier der Link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-574968-highlight-python+deinstalliert.html

tada  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## blasphemer

hehe

bloss emerge laeuft ja jetzt wieder, weil er python.2.4 ja wieder installiert hat, jetzt ist ja bloss das problem das ich auch die python 2.5 version drauf hab ...

oder ist das kein problem?

oder liegt es daran das ich PyQt4 installiert hab und er dann die aeltere version nich mehr installieren kann?

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *blasphemer wrote:*   

> hehe
> 
> bloss emerge laeuft ja jetzt wieder, weil er python.2.4 ja wieder installiert hat, jetzt ist ja bloss das problem das ich auch die python 2.5 version drauf hab ...
> 
> oder ist das kein problem?
> ...

 

Uhhh das klingt nicht gut.

Um das mal zusammenzufassen:

1. Du hast python deinstalliert (emerge -C dev-lang/python)

2. emerge funktionierte nicht mehr.

3. Du hast dir python-2.5 aus dem Internet geladen und das tar-archiv entpackt und installiert (./configure && ./make && make install)

4. Jetzt hast du ein problem mit dev-python/sip.

Fremdpakete zu installieren die nicht im Paketmanager sind, ist immer so eine Sache.

Ich weiß aber auch nicht genau wie man die "sauber" wieder entfernen kann.

Das du PyQt4 und PyQt installiert hast ist ok.. die kommen sich nicht in die Quere, hab ich auch :)

Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie man bei dir jetzt am "besten" und einfachsten vorgeht. Generell bin ich auch kein Freund davon immer den unstable (~x86) Freifahrtschein zu verwenden.

Aber ich würde versuchen mit emerge dev-lang/python zu installieren. Mit etwas glück installiert er es einfach über deine betehenden python-2.5 Dateien und merkt sich das installierte Programm, so das du das auch wieder deinstallieren kannst und die entsprechenden Dateien dann gelöscht werden.

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist die Installation aus dem Internet-Python-Paket nochmal zu machen und aufzulisten wohin was kopiert wird. Und das manuell auseinander zu frickeln. Aber dafür gibts ganz bestimmt auch Programme, nur weiß ich nicht in wie weit die Portage berücksichtigen ---> Notfalls frag jemanden der sich damit auskennt ;)

Dein Problem "löst" sich vielleicht wenn du dev-python/sip auch noch in package.keywords.

Tipp eins:

Damit die Pakete nicht für immer den Freifahrtschein in package.keywords haben. Kann man einfach "jetzt" die aktuellste Version z.B <=dev-lang/python-$VersionsNummer, eintragen.

```
 echo "<=dev-lang/python-2.5.1-r5" >> /etc/portage/pakage.keywords
```

Und dann werden die nächsten Versionen nicht automatisch geupgraded. Irgendwann ist die Version ja im "stabel Bereich", und wenn es keine Probleme macht (dann macht sich emerge von allein bemerkbar) kann man diesen Eintrag aus dem package.keywords verzeichnis löschen).

Tipp zwei:

Ich hab mal von einem kommandozeilen Tool im Linux-Magazin gelesen, namens checkinstall das war eigentlich für solche fälle gedacht. Wenn man Software ohne das Paketmanagement  installiert, und sie später wieder "rückstandslos" deinstallieren möchte. Benutzt hab ich es bis jetzt aber noch nicht da der portage-tree eigentlich schön umfangreich ist :))

Noch frohes Schaffen und ein schönes Wochenende!

Chris

----------

## blasphemer

erstmal besten dank, für deine umfangreiche antwort.

ich hab bloss leider gerade nen ganz anderes dickes problem:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-647711.html

und zwar hab ich keinen c++ compiler mehr.

das macht es mir unmöglich irgendetwas zu installieren.

das problem kannst du dir beim oben genannten link anschauen.

ich werd das programm checkinstall gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich das problem mit meinem c++ compiler bereinigt habe.

----------

